# Piezo pu question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I bought a cheap one yesterday to put in my Yamaha. 
http://belcat.com/bbs/view.php?id=b...d=omega&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=74

I didn't buy a preamp because I intend to run into a parametric eq then to the board. 

Will I be ok ?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Piezo pick-ups generally have very high output impedances (ie 5-10 meg ohm). When run into a conventional inputs (most of which are 47K ohm) you often get that nasty hard-edged midrange spike that we all know and love. Acoustic amps and DIs, and Pre-amps all have very a high input impedance (5 Meg or so) that smooth them out. If you are going to get an out-board Para-metric, you might try for something like a PADI by Baggs or the new Venue. - Yeah I know it's not a true parametric, but it is to most folks.

Incidentally, the new Venue looks pretty slick. I just had 3 arrive today. Very cool. Several stages of EQ (2 Sweeps) 1 Notch 1 Presence, 1 Treble, 1 Bass. Phase +/-, a TUNER on a stomp switch and a BOOST level on a stomp switch. All in a cool little carry bag.

I'm very impressed.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Piezo pick-ups generally have very high output impedances (ie 5-10 meg ohm). When run into a conventional inputs (most of which are 47K ohm) you often get that nasty hard-edged midrange spike that we all know and love. Acoustic amps and DIs, and Pre-amps all have very a high input impedance (5 Meg or so) that smooth them out. If you are going to get an out-board Para-metric, you might try for something like a PADI by Baggs or the new Venue. - Yeah I know it's not a true parametric, but it is to most folks.
> 
> Incidentally, the new Venue looks pretty slick. I just had 3 arrive today. Very cool. Several stages of EQ (2 Sweeps) 1 Notch 1 Presence, 1 Treble, 1 Bass. Phase +/-, a TUNER on a stomp switch and a BOOST level on a stomp switch. All in a cool little carry bag.
> 
> I'm very impressed.


I have a rackmount unit already


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, you can't hurt anything, of course, but you may have a problem with an impedance mis-match. If you do, you can add an outboard impedance matching pre-amp, like a Baggs or Fishman - there are a few others. Or you can try an onboard device like the ones, K&K makes.

Some the Piezos that are out there ie. K&K have considerable output and they don't seem to suffer the way many others do when driven into a 47K ohm input.

I'm curious to find out how it performs for you. I may be full o' poo in this instance. I hope I am. 

Best of luck.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Well, you can't hurt anything, of course, but you may have a problem with an impedance mis-match. If you do, you can add an outboard impedance matching pre-amp, like a Baggs or Fishman - there are a few others. Or you can try an onboard device like the ones, K&K makes.
> 
> Some the Piezos that are out there ie. K&K have considerable output and they don't seem to suffer the way many others do when driven into a 47K ohm input.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike... you got more experience than me. I haven't installed this yet but I don't really feel like forking out more cash nor cutting the guitar to add something that will take batteries when I would probably use the EQ anyway. 

Keep you posted.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Having used piezo pickups on acoustic upright bass's for almost 30 years I would agree with what Mike and the other poster said about the Baggs or fishman preamp...

you want to get that impedence down to as close to 1 megaohm as possible 

The Gallien Krueger amps do this with their one board stuff and there are a few others....

I would plug it into your amp and see how it sounds as some of the onboard preamps in the combo's and heads do this for you already...

You'll know as soon as you plug it in whether you need something else or not...

Good luck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya i am starting to think about taking this back. The specs on line show it 22k


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The proof of the pudding is in the eating! as they say.

Plug in and see how it sounds. That part is free!! 
There are some on-board pre-amps that require no cutting. Batteries, yes, but cutting no. And they often have the 47K output impedance that amps like to see.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep Mike is right again.... 

Plug er in and give er a try....

If it sound real thin and nasally then she's needing a pre-amp...

I have cheap G -model fishman 25 - 30yrs old that does a good job of matching and a B - model fishman around same vintage that I can't tell the difference in from the G and it works great too.

both can be picked up for around 20 - 30 bucks used.

Just bought the Baggs para di box/preamp which I didn't need but hey the price was right and ya can't have enough gear right...

I'll keep it in my eminence bass case just as a back up at a gig in the event my amp craps out... 

good luck... If you want something cheap go to the Talkbass bass site and Fdeck makes a cheap matching pre-amp for real low dollars that will work for you...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is just something about me and acoustic pu's  I have been trying for years, but can't justify the $150 that I really should spend. I don't really use it on stage. 

I was looking at Bezdez on ebay and I am tempted bite the bullet and buy one with a preamp, cut and mount it in the guitar. It's a great guitar but it's only $225 Yamaha


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

You see the new baggs that fits in under the saddle, small hole goes through bottom of saddle slot for wire and then the on board pre-amp mounts inside the sound hole for volume and eq adjustments.

Looked at it a couple weeks ago at Ernie King Music and then he plugged it in and played it....

Sounded real good and no unnecessary butchering of your acoustic., the owner of the shop says he has been selling lots to Martin & Taylor owners due to the fact you don't have to chop a hole in the guitar for onboard controls.

I think he told me $250 installed....

I play bass in the band and not guitar but the thing impressed me enough I'm mulling over installing one in my D28...

My son likes to plug in and he has been wanting to use the D28 for a while now but hates the mic stand in front of him.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

speedster said:


> I think he told me $250 installed....


Sigh.... also need new sails for my boat..... and I am perfectly capable of standing in front of a mic... 

The weekend is young maybe I will drill the hole.


----------

